# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello tpu'ers, i've been doing a bit of research into budget or entry enthusiast audio. Need some advice on what hardware to buy.

Currently i own;

Headphones, Superlux 668Bs and Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premiums purchased and on the way.
Onboard sound, Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec.
Microphone, Antlions new ModMic 4.0
Fiio E11 portable headphone amp; which cant run and charge from USB at the same time(increases battery life and makes charging faster but less functionality, no idea why they don't have an option to turn off the battery while using USB to power).
My A/V receiver is a passable Pioneer VSX-527 which has an absolute garbage headphone out.
Also own a pair of Tannoy V1 stereo fronts and matching VC center, hooked up to the pc via HDMI to my AMD 6850 not that its really relevant.

As i have new cans on the way i'll probably use them with the onboard and the portable amp. Problem with not being able to use direct power source is annoying for long time use.

The ModMic 4.0 sounds really nice but the quality of the onboard mic port is noisy, although volume is good without adding boost.

Buying a DAC/AMP like a Aune T1 or something solid state at that price, won't give me the mic input i would like so i'd probably have to stick with the onboard for mic (with noise) or buy a cheap card just for mic/DAC. Budget probably tops at around £100 ish, Aune T1 and a sound card would push it up a bit but don't really mind using a non tube/hybrid amp/dac just anything passable really. I don't even know where to begin with second hand stuff. I was thinking of getting a second hand Asus Essence STX as its an okay all in one solution and i probably would not have to spend as much money. Internal adds to the noise but im probably already doing that more so using the Realtek onboard as a DAC for my Fiio E11.

The Fiio E11 was mainly for my phone ect but i also use it with my pc as its there so why not.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 7, 2014)

Buy a Yeti Blue, good mic, great headphone output, corrects audio issues with recording in real time and sampling.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2014)

Quality product although I have no use for a desk mic. The mod mic does me for headset stuff. I've always had problems with signal noise with microphones on this motherboard, for example my Steelseries Siberia v 1 I used untill it broke.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2014)

Creative SB-Z has a decent headphones amp. It also comes with its own mic aswell but theres no inline mute button or switch which can come in handy if you live with others in general and people who dont know how to knock.

If you get the SB-ZX though it comes with a little 'control pod' which functions as a volume controller but also doubles up as a microphone, Note 100% sure if it has a built in mute button though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2014)

Soundblaster Z might be a good choice as i can get an OEM version for £50, exact same build just without the emi shield or pod. My new mic has an inline mute toggle, its handy and easy to use but it doesn't get in the way either as its small.
Anyone got ant experience with both the ASUS Essence STX and Soundblaster Z? I think a card will do me just now and later i can get a good amp/dac for my headphones if i need.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2014)

MilkyWay said:


> Anyone got ant experience with both the ASUS Essence STX and Soundblaster Z? I think a card will do me just now and later i can get a good amp/dac for my headphones if i need.



Ive owned both (and i still have the SB-Z) though Ive never used cans with either of them. I plan to eventually get some Philips Fidelio X1's though.

the STX will give you the most erection throbbing fidelity you have ever heard, With the right set of cans im sure it would be like someone sticking a dick in your ear and making slow sweet love to it, shafting it slow and deep, The clarity is really unmatched compared to the D2X, XFi Titanium & SB-Z (all of which i have owned) While the fidelity is just batshit motherfucking awesome the drivers ultimately suck and they can cause sound anomalies in games. If youre more of a gamer then the SB-Z is a great middle ground.

I switched to a SB-Z from a STX and i couldnt be more happier. slight loss of clarity was initially a hard to swallow but im more of a gamer so exceptions were made.


----------

